#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  pfsense

## mriedi

Bom Dia
Não encontrei um fórum especifico para discussão deste tema.
Bom... estou tentando implementar um loadbalance usando o pfsense.. instalo o sistema e acesso via sua interface web, enquanto tenho somente uma
interface de rede habilitada tudo funciona corretamente porem quando habilito a segunda placa de rede perco o acesso via web. Alguém poderia me dar uma luz
do que pode estar acontecendo..


Grato pela ajuda
Marcelo

----------


## renatoprada

ola gente bôa , aqui tem muita informação od pfsense.

Multi WAN / Load Balancing - PFSenseDocs

----------

